# Adobe Creative Suite 2 & Tiger... file permission issues?



## NitroNic (Oct 19, 2003)

Users are reporting several issues with Adobe Creative Suite 2. We have OS 10.4.2 on these machines. 

I don't have the exact errors on hand, but some include:

*Users are unable to access help: They click help and nothing happens. 
*"Bridge" (I'm not an adobe buff) will not work, some error is given that looks like a function call is being made by the program but it is unable to call them.
*A similar error to the Bridge problem is happening upon starting one or more of the other programs in the suite (some fucntion call error it looks like), but they still run after the user acknowledges the error.

These are all active directory accounts, used by students... so they are pretty restricted. My desktop administrator AD account works fine, and the local admin account works fine. But my student level AD account gives errors consistent with the other student users.

I've updated the software recently, so unless something new was released in the last 3 or 4 days for Adobe Creative Suite... it should be up to date. 

I've also repaired file permissions. Still, the problems exist.

So I'm wondering if there is a problem with user permissions that would be something to fix in the OS, or if there is a patch for the Suite software, or if something might have to be changed as far as the level of access rights that the student users AD accounts have.

Any ideas?

Thanks,

Nic


----------

